# Bussit > Kauko- ja tilausliikenne >  Hyvää palvelua viitostiellä

## Jouni Seilonen

Viitostien varrella 43 km Kajaanin pohjoispuolella sijaitsee Ristijärven kirkonkylä, jossa on totuttu hyvään joukkoliikennepalveluun, vaikka linja-autokyydin tarjonta onkin vuosien varrella heikentynyt.  Muutama vuosikymmen sitten tärkeimmät liikennöitsijät olivat Posti ja Kainuun Liikenne. Postiautojen lähtöjä oli 12 kertaa päivässä yhteensä neljälle suunnalle ja ne ajettiin kaikki joka viikonpäivä.  Kainuun Liikenteen vuoroja taisi olla muutama vähemmän ja osa ajettiin vain arkipäivinä.  Rautatien jatkeeksi kutsuttu Pohjolan Liikenne ajoi kerran päivässä Kajaani-Kuusamo-reittiä.  Kainuun Liikenteen vuoro samalla välillä mutta vähän eri reitillä oli yhteinen S.Ervastin kanssa.  Kainuun Liikenne ajoi perjantaisin Kuusamoon pikavuoroa, joka palasi Kajaaniin sunnuntai-iltana.  Pikavuorosta ei ollut haittaa, koska osuudella Kajaani-Suomussalmi kulki vakiovuoro melkein samaan aikaan.
  Kun Postilinjoiksi yhtiöitetty ja nimen Gold Lineksi muuttanut entinen postiautoliikenne siirtyi yksityiselle omistajalle, sen lähtöjä oli jäljellä enää 2 tai 4.  Erityisesti linjalla Kajaani-Sotkamo-Ristijärvi-Hyrynsalmi-Kuhmo oli ollut vähän matkustajia.  Reitti ja aikataulu soveltuivat ehkä postin kuljetukseen, mutta matkustajille enintään kuntien sisäiseen tai vierekkäisten kuntien väliseen matkustukseen.  Suurin kyydin kysyntä on maakuntakeskuksessa Kajaanissa käyminen ja lähimmälle rautatieasemalle Kontiomäelle.  Luulen tämäntapaisten syiden olleen postiautoliikenteen vähäiseksi väitetyn matkustajamäärän syy muuallakin Suomessa.
   Vuonna 1991 toteutettu aikatauluremontti paransi Kuusamon yhteyksiä Savon-radan junille, mutta vähensi lauantain ja sunnuntain vuoroja Kajaanin ja Suomussalmen väliltä.  Puolitoista vuosikymmentä ei valitettavasti riittänyt siihen, että Kuusamon ja Etelä-Suomen (+Itä-Suomen) väliset matkustajat olisivat löytäneet Kontiomäen/Kajaanin kautta kulkevan matkustusmahdollisuuden.  Nyt Kuusamoon asti meneviä vuoroja on useimpina viikonpäivinä vain yksi.
  Matkustajamääriä on vähentänyt väestön ikääntyminen ja muuttotappio sekä oman auton käytön lisääntyminen.  Kannattavuusongelman merkkinä on pidetty sitä, että vakiovuoroja alettiin muuttaa pikavuoroiksi, joissa voitiin periä kyydistä korkeampi maksu. Oli epätietoisuutta siitä, missä se semmoinen pikavuoro oikein pysähtyy. Koko pikavuoron käsite tuntui olevan outo joillekin iäkkäille henkilöille: "Kun menee linja-auton kulkuaikaan maantien varteen, niin tottakai se pysähtyy ja ottaa kyytiin."
  Hieman yllättäen osoittautui, että vanhusten käsitys oli edelleen oikea.
Ristijärven ja Kontiomäen välillä oli aikataulun mukaan yksi pikavuoropysäkki, Heikkisenjoella.  Kuitenkaan koko välillä ei ole koskaan nähty yhtään pikavuoro-lisäkylttiä pysäkeillä.  Matkustaja sai vaikutelman, että pikavuorot olivat vain leikisti pikavuoroja ja että kyytiin pääsee pysäkiltä kuin pysäkiltä. Itse olin aina päässyt bussista pois sopivimmalla pysäkillä.  Ollakseni varma kyytiin pääsystä olin kuitenkin pikavuoroa käyttäessäni varmuuden vuoksi kävellyt Heikkisenjoelle.  Naapuri on kertonut päässensä pikavuoroon aina lähimmältä pysäkiltä ja  linja-autoa käyttänyt vieraanikin pääsi.  Tänä vuonna loppui matkustajien epätietoisuus, kun kaikki vuorot ovat vakiovuoroja  -  lukuunottamatta sunnuntai-illan vuoroa Kajaaniin, jonka luonteesta on tiedotettu ristiriitaisesti.
  Joskus on tullut mieleen, että olisi ehkä mukavampiakin matkustustapoja.  Muutama talvi sitten odotin iltaviiden aikaan tuulessa ja tuiskussa sekä kaiken lisäksi pimeässä ja pakkasessa vakiovuoroa, joka oli ainakin varttitunnin myöhässä.  Kun sitten mäen takaa nousi iso auto, jonka valaistu linjakilpi osoitti linja-autoksi, kytkin taskulampun päälle, ojensin käsivarren ajoradalle päin ja liikutin lamppua pystysuunnassa.  Linja-autoon sisään kiivetessäni kuljettaja sanoi, että olipa esimerkillistä toimintaa.  Kontiomäelle mennessä kuljettaja vielä kysyi, milloin junani lähtee.  Onneksi saatoin sanoa, että se menee vasta kuuden jälkeen.
  Tällaista on hyvä palvelu viitostiellä.  Toivottavasti se kelpaa jatkossakin tarpeeksi monelle.

----------

